# Jiff baby;'(



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

today i found out really bad news;(
my lbaby,my life,my bestfriend,my everything is leaving me;(
i have to put him down;(
please please please pray for him, and me
i have no idea how im going to handle this
im already histarical;(
i love baby boy! and im never going to forget you;(


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear!!!! I'll say a prayer for you and your baby.


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

So Sorry


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

thank you


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm sorry =[


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so sorry!! ((hugs))

If you dont mind me asking, why do you have to put him down?

Stay strong and be there for him :-(


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear your news. That is one of the downsides of owning an animal, that theylive long enough to capture your heart, but never live long enough........I am glad he at least gets to go with dignity and you beside him.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

im so so sorry


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this  *hugs* It's never easy to do and I don't think it ever gets easier. Just remember the good times and all the fun you had together. It will hurt now but in time it'll get better.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

he has cushing and laminitous(idk how you spell it) he foundered he both front feet and recently the back right one

thanks you guys


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

aww that is so sad im so sorry!!! I had a terrible scare with my chucky, we thought he had laminitis in both front feet but it turned out he didnt. I know how sad and histerical i was and i didnt know how i would cope so i know how your feeling! try and stay stong for him! so sorry!!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

So so sorry. It looks like your horse has been very, very loved and has had a great life. He is lucky to have some one who will do what is right for him.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

So sorry for you. It looks like you grew up together and that his life has been filled with love and care!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry  *hugs*


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## lilmtmustangs (Feb 10, 2009)

so sorry sweetie -lots of hugs-


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

So sorry. but you can only think of the good times you had with him. again so sorry, but as long as he lived a good happy life with you he should be happy. *hugs*


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry *hugs* how painful that must be


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, honey. I'm so sorry. It is never easy to lose a loved one. My thoughts are with you and Jiff. He has had a good life with you and will pass on a very happy and loved boy. (((hugs))) :''(


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

I am soo sorry  God wanted him as an angel.You will be missed Jiffers!

My prayers are with you!


----------

